# Sadly missing



## Shug (Oct 24, 2012)

Whats up with Quinn's 365 day? I need a fix


----------



## quinn (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm very sorry I left you hanging. I've been going thru some rough times at home and in my head. I wouldn't have thought going up to strangers,talking with them and taking photo's would roughful any feathers! I promise to do better and get caught up!Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2012)

I hope you get everything worked out Quinn!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2012)

quinn said:


> I'm very sorry I left you hanging. I've been going thru some rough times at home and in my head. I wouldn't have thought going up to strangers,talking with them and taking photo's would roughful any feathers! I promise to do better and get caught up!Thanks for checking it out!



Hope you get things worked out. I love your project!!!


----------



## Shug (Oct 25, 2012)

Take your time sir. No big hurry. Take care of the home front and your health.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

quinn said:


> I'm very sorry I left you hanging. I've been going thru some rough times at home and in my head. I wouldn't have thought going up to strangers,talking with them and taking photo's would roughful any feathers! I promise to do better and get caught up!Thanks for checking it out!


  & 's my friend.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 28, 2012)

There are things a lot more important that the project.  You take care of what you need to quinn.  We'll be here when you get going again.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Oct 30, 2012)

I sure enjoyed the latest updates.   Yep, you take care of quinn!  We're pulling for you!   If we can help, just yell.


----------

